# 56k beware Latest Pics



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

Here the latest pics of my ride. I am putting on the Stillen front Lip this week so I will update later. The other two cars are backlashes(not on here) and marvins (original mr sentra)...ill post some later with the Lip..












rear shot of mine









side shot of mine










motor shot of mine









rear shot









once i get the lip painted and install it i will update with more pics..hope you likey


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean KEEP IT THAT WAY! theres nuthin like a B15 SR20, i see a CAI... what other mods u got done to ur whip?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *very clean KEEP IT THAT WAY! theres nuthin like a B15 SR20, i see a CAI... what other mods u got done to ur whip? *


Thanks fro the props bro.. my mods include:
HOTSHOT 4-2 HEADER AND 2-1 DOWNPIPE
HKS CATBACK EXHAUST
AEM COLD AIR INTAKE TUBING
APEXi DUAL FUNNEL POWER INTAKE
UNORTHODOX RACING CRANK AND WATER PUMP PULLIES
PROGRESS SPRINGS
NISMO SHIFT KNOB
NISMO RADIATOR CAP
TIMING ADVANCED TO 19*
DENSO IRIDIUM POWER PLUGS
PROFORM SHIFTLIGHT
PIAA EXTREME HEADLIGHTS AND FOGLIGHTS
STILLEN FORNT LIP SPOILER


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

bjorkluv said:


> *Thanks fro the props bro.. my mods include:
> HOTSHOT 4-2 HEADER AND 2-1 DOWNPIPE
> HKS CATBACK EXHAUST
> AEM COLD AIR INTAKE TUBING
> ...


yet it looks stock(which in a way is a good thing) to keep it sleeper


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *yet it looks stock(which in a way is a good thing) to keep it sleeper *


thats the plan bro, Putting the stillen Lip on after I get it painted this week, other than that ill keep it lookin stock... Gonna hit the DYNO again on Wed. Last time I had 125.1 HP and 121.0 TQ. all I had then was Intake and exhaust..well see how I do now..
Late
Daryl


----------

